# ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro driver??



## jbberinger (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm having lots of trouble finding the driver update for my video card. Can anyone help? It's a ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro. :4-dontkno


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

HERE


----------

